
Show HN: Beginner’s Guide to Cryptocurrency and Blockchain - techaddict009
https://www.cryptoground.com/guide
======
saintPirelli
This is really good. If this is your OC, I would consider printing and
publishing it. It's a too long to read it on a screen and it seems like well-
rounded information to keep in your book shelf.

